# Change height of infividual band in cross-functional flowchart in Visio



## Domski (Apr 2, 2008)

The title says it all really but this is totally doing my spoon in.

I'm creating a process map using a cross-functional chart in Visio and I want to change the height of one of the bands although it doesn't seem to want to let me do it. I can change the height of all of the bands but when I change one the headings on the left hand side get screwed up.

I'm sure this must be possible.

Any thoughts appreciated.

Dom


----------



## SydneyGeek (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Dom, 

Not sure you can ...
Some features in Visio are in the "do it my way or don't do it" category. One of those is the automatic layouts in Org charts. I *think* that the lane size in cross-functional flowcharts is the same. 

Will see if I find anything, but I think you're out of luck.

Denis


----------

